

Free Organic Chemistry Study Guide [from an old project] - zallarak

In the past I used to sell these online, but have since then stopped operating the site and thought some people may find them useful. They are optimized for college-level organic chemistry and cover the major topics on the MCAT and DAT.<p>Link: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9880498/OrganicChemistryNotes.pdf
======
nkurz
Thanks, looks good for a quick review.

------
NonEUCitizen
Why did you stop operating the site?

~~~
zallarak
Traffic has gradually declined, as I haven't put any work into it for quite a
while. Also, I'm not interested in it. I mainly made the guides and website as
a learning experience to begin with.

